# Huffy Thunderbird



## jjry22

Hey Gang, 
I met with a guy who was selling a few bikes and he had this one in his garage. I know its not a stunner by any means but I'm looking for something to cruise to the store  just looking for any words of wisdom from the cabe! Thanks guys


----------



## jjry22

I guess the picture will give you a better idea of what it looks like lol


----------



## partsguy

I'd be in it for about $75, but $100 ain't bad. $100-$300 is typically top retail in perfect condition for these. The highest I've seen are the Huffy Camaros and Silver Jets.


----------



## Kidahginn

*I got one one too.*

First bike I collected off e-bay a few years back.
My Huffy Thunderbird was allowed in the the Greenfield Village Motor Muster twice.
They are nice looking bikes with tasteful graphics and color.


----------



## jjry22

Would anyone happen to have a few pictures of the tank? It appears that mine has been gutted with everything except the switch and the old bulbs


----------



## jd56

*Nice Huffy*



classicfan1 said:


> I'd be in it for about $75, but $100 ain't bad. $100-$300 is typically top retail in perfect condition for these. The highest I've seen are the Huffy Camaros and Silver Jets.




I agree the asking price is fair but, if the tank is empty then the search for the tray is the chore. There are many that need the same part and in finding one in good non rusted condition is hard.
haggle for the low end of $75 explaining the expense and search for the the light parts.....It's all about the tanklights by god. 

I have a few pictures of my Eldorado tank switch palte but a real poor picture of the tray.  My avatar shows the bassic Murray battery tray. I think the mounting tab on the Huffy is different. Classicfan1 has a good picture of the tray in the following thread. The switch is different on your sought after bike but, the tray should be the same.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-Classic-Bicycle-Tank&highlight=light+repair


----------



## scrubbinrims

WHat's a c note for a complete original 40 years old unique to the neighborhood?
More tasteful than the bottled beverage of the same name fo sure.
Chris


----------



## jd56

*Good point*



scrubbinrims said:


> WHat's a c note for a complete original 40 years old unique to the neighborhood?
> More tasteful than the bottled beverage of the same name fo sure.
> Chris




Whats an additional $25, Why should that break the deal?
But, it's all about haggling, and if anyone is good at it it's Chris.

I hated Thunderbird, I was more of a Boones Farm rockgut newbie drinker back then....ahh famaldihide additive (spelling??).


----------



## jjry22

Filled the tires up as soon as I got home and took it for a cruise.


----------

